# Prop help please



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lower the motor.....


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> Lower the motor.....


I can't go any lower I am hitting transom with the top bolts.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

u could try a higher pitch prop but the lil motors do not have many options.....do another test run and put the 2nd pob back w/ u..... and if there is no blow out it is a height issue...get rid of the jack plate

with a small motor ,one usually has a problem w/ the motor bogging down because of the load not blowing out

have u made a turn with the boat running on plane?


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah I'd like to keep the plate if possible bit if I have too then I do.. yes boat seems to handle well on turns.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am missing something....so u have blow out going from 3/4 speed to full speed but no blowout when turning on plane ....real turn?...... and the motor is trimmed down?.......how are u determining speed...gps?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Are you sure you are blowing out and not hitting rev limiter? And if you are blowing out I hate to say this but you might have to lose the fixed jack plate. That boat should run fine with a 15hp.


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)

Pretty positive it was blowing out and it would do it even when the prop was underwater on a launch. I have to test it again still I only have the one ride under my belt so far. However I had Bobby with Skimmer skiff look at it when he was rebuilding my transom and he said it wasn't in a bad spot but to be fair he hasn't seen it with the motor on but he has used the same engine plate set up before.


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)

His advice was to get a new prop because you can see from the pic I posted that the one on there has almost no pitch or cupping.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

FC_Bryan said:


> His advice was to get a new prop because you can see from the pic I posted that the one on there has almost no pitch or cupping.


Don't know if this will help any, but I was hitting the rev limiter on my Bateau FS18 with a Merc 20 hp 4 stroke with the stock 9.25" x 10 pitch aluminum prop, so I bought a Solas 3 blade stainless going up to an 11 pitch and the problem was solved, and now I can run WOT without any problems, and I picked up 2.5 mph in the process.


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)

*SOLAS Amita 9-1/4 x 11 RH 4113-093-11A *
*I was looking at this prop possibly? But these are the sizes offered.







*


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Could the hub be spun?


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)

I put it in forward and I could spin the motor over.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The first answer was the correct one. LOWER THE MOTOR. It's hard to tell from the photo, but it looks like the jack plate is holding the motor 3 or 4 inches higher than it should be. You may have to lose the jack plate. 

The cav plate on your motor should be about 1" above the line of the keel when the motor is down in running position. If it's not, don't waste time and money screwing around with props.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

FC_Bryan said:


> View attachment 25139
> 
> 
> I can't go any lower I am hitting transom with the top bolts.



Can you share a pic with the motor lowered in relation to the keel?


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)

So just put the motor back on and it's actually lower than the back of the boat.


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)

I am not sure if I can go higher than this tnough.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Normally, the cav. plate should be 1" above the bottom or equal to the bottom of the boat. It looks like your about 1/2" below the bottom of the boat ?
Do you have a pic. of the motor down while on the jack plate?.......something is telling me the shaft length of the motor is incorrect for the transom height.


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> Normally, the cav. plate should be 1" above the bottom or equal to the bottom of the boat. It looks like your about 1/2" below the bottom of the boat ?
> Do you have a pic. of the motor down while on the jack plate?.......something is telling me the shaft length of the motor is incorrect for the transom height.


Yeah the last post is with it mounted just about level with the transom. But my top bolts on the tabs are almost off the wood. Can I mount the motor on just the bottom holes?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

You could but I would not do it permanently. Try running the boat just the way it is if u are confident that the motor will not take a swim and see if it fixes the problem.

I suggest taking a breath and think thru what need to do and how to do it


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Motor needs to go up somehow. You should have several locate holes on the motor plate, are you able to adjust by selecting a different bolt pattern?


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

There you go! Time for a beer! I would suggest doing a test run before you permanently bolt motor in place. Perhaps put a block of wooden dowel or something on top of the jack plate under the motor for support so that the motor will not drop during the test.


----------



## FC_Bryan (Feb 15, 2018)

That is pretty much dead level with the bottom of the boat. If I go any higher I will not be able to tilt the motor up... it never ends lol


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

You should be fine at this point. I have the same motor mounted on a Ankona and it's flush will keel. I have been experimenting with props lately so almost have it were I want it. You are right, it never ends


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Lower the motor.....


my thoughts exactly. Motor too high, but after looking at the pictures, it looks like a long leg motor on a short leg transom. The cavitation plate should be about flush with the bottom of the boat. A fast boat and you can sneak it up, a slower heavier boat and leave it flush or a bit below, but not 5 or 6 inches below.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

ok, looking at the pics. I would remove the motor, and then remove the aluminum fixed jack plate. Move it up two sets of bolt holes. The top will likely extend above the transom and you may have to plug some holes while drilling others. Then remount the motor. The cavitation plate should be flush with or slightly above the bottom of the boat. If not, move the jacking bracket up or down until it is. Rebolt the motor to the bracket and test drive. At this point if all is well, test your RPM's and experiment with props that keep you in the proper range.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Talk to a good prop guy


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

One thing great about our dealer here. He will let you take two or three props and go try them out. He will even loan you a hand held tach if you don't have one installed. Just one warning though: "Be very careful, you break em you buy em". We do have a nice safe deep water place to put the boat in and out and test props though, excepting dead low water on a 12' tide.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

FC_Bryan said:


> Pretty positive it was blowing out and it would do it even when the prop was underwater on a launch. I have to test it again still I only have the one ride under my belt so far. However I had Bobby with Skimmer skiff look at it when he was rebuilding my transom and he said it wasn't in a bad spot but to be fair he hasn't seen it with the motor on but he has used the same engine plate set up before.


What happened to the transom that required a rebuild after only a few years?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe a bigger cav plate?


----------

